# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  9 Мая

## XoMKa

Что вы думаете об этом празднике? Что вы думаете о "Если бы не они... тебя бы не..." и прочее? Празднуем или нет?

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Очень в тему. Прямо таки хочется сказать на статусы и фразы " если бы не они, нас бы сейчас не было" - И? не было бы и не было.  Или они так любят себя, что не вынесли бы своё отсутствие?=))) Завтра опять терпеть это показушничество. А потом ветеранов избивают и забирают медали... ГОРДИТЕСЬ НАРОД!

----------


## авантюра

> гы, я в детстве на такое отвечал что то типа "если бы мы проиграли войну, мы бы сейчас жили в германии"


 ...рабочей силой...

----------


## XoMKa

Это говорят люди познавшие все тайны этого мира? Мы хоть как должны были родится в России и наша жизнь обязательно зависила именно от ЭТОЙ войны? Почему например не от Русско-Японской? Если бы их не было и нас бы не было? Почему негры так не думают? :Big Grin:  Или все же этого говорит бездумное быдло которому сказали так значит так и есть?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ничего не могу сказать об этом празнике, мне на него "с высокой колокольни". Ничего личного, просто праздники я не отмечаю вообще никакие и не слежу за ними. Я даже забыл, что 1 мая праздник оказывается был...хаха.

----------


## Человек

это надо уже забыть мы же не отмечаем куликовскую битву или ледовое побоище.
Очередня показуха столько денегна парад слить, лучше бы ветеранам материально помогли.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> это надо уже забыть мы же не отмечаем куликовскую битву или ледовое побоище.
> Очередня показуха столько денегна парад слить, лучше бы ветеранам материально помогли.


 Неверное утверждение! Не в деньгах счастье, особенно для ветеранов.
В этом году в нашем городе на ( Мая, учитывая преклонный возраст ветеранов, рассадили их у трибун, не дали пройти строем, потому что им тяжело, многие еле ходят. Так вот - обиделись жутко!!! Память важна в первую очередь им.

----------


## Wasted

9 мая должно быть не бравурным празднеством с парадами и шапкозакидательством "можем повторить", а днём поминания и скорби по миллионам погибших напрасно. Миллионам, блеать! Что вы хотите повторить, придурки? Ну так марш головой в прорубь, будет тот же самый эффект, как и с погибшими в котлах из-за бездарных полководцев, как и с той "живой силой", которой Жуков разминировал поля, как будто мин там и не было, о чем он хвалился американскому генералу. Последняя война — это вселенский стыд и позор. Но из нее устроили феерию. Воистину, какие люди идиоты!

----------


## Kales

В нашей семье принято "праздновать". В этот день мы достаем медали бабушки и дедушки (по маминой линии),перечитываем их автобиографии, смотрим те немногие фотографии, которые остались. Навещаю обязательно бабушку (по папиной, она была подростком в ВОВ), она рассказывает, выпиваем с ней. Как-то так..грустный день, но он мне приятен, он объединяет нас что ли..правда, тут же присутствуют и свои комплексы несоответствия старшему поколению, но тут уж ничего не попишешь.

----------


## Kales

> Если кто-то пережил те страшные годы, то это хороший день чтобы провести его с семьёй и порадоваться, что они живы, из-за них, а не войны. Если бы мои были живы, я бы тоже провела время с ними.


 Войне радуются идиоты, те, кто не спал всю ночь в ожидании, вернется папа или его убьют. Эта дата значима, 9 мая для меня лично не пустой звук, но радости нет, конечно. Пусть тв и сми в целом вещают что хотят, лично каждый человек сам решает, что важно, а что нет. Каждый день о войне не будешь думать, пусть будет один день в году для этого.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

Это не мой праздник, а праздник для тех, кто пережил войну и послевоенное время, и то, можно назвать это праздником, в виду того, что для многих это день скорби, и в то же время день радости, что это война наконец-то закончилась. И да, отвечу на некоторые основные тезисы, почему я придерживаюсь этого мнения.

1) "Если бы не они... Тебя бы не было"

Ну начнем с того, что если тебя бы не существовало, то тебе было бы все равно, есть ты или нет. А если подойти с другой стороны, и взять другие войны, связанные с твоим родом, если бы они не прошли, то ты бы тоже не родился. Но это не значит, что война есть хорошо из-за того, что у бабушек и дедушек сложились иначе обстоятельства, и мы тут все родились. 

2)" В стране был бы фашизм, и всем было бы плохо."

А кто его знает, может быть, тот же фашизм развалился бы другим образом, и история страны могла бы стать совсем другой, она могла быть лучше или хуже. Мы никогда не узнаем, и нет смысла гадать. 

3)"Почтить память героям. Скорбить."

Ну начнем с того, что это выглядит довольно-таки лицемерно, если смотреть со стороны. Потому что человеческая психика не способна посочувствовать и проникнуться каждой историей, и принимать, как личную. Да и про самих героев, которые рассказывают в СМИ, даже верить не хочется по причине того, что это может использоваться в качестве пропаганды и поднятия так называемого "патриотизма". Да и нужно ли это? В наше время тоже есть свои герои, которые здесь и сейчас нуждаются в поддержке. 

4)"Чтобы следующие поколения не повторяли такое."

Ну тогда почему так мало рассказывают про ужасы войны сейчас? Саму историю про советскую армию рассказывают стерильно хорошо, а по ту сторону баррикад всегда плохо. Но суть составляет в том, что война способна развязывать руки всяким подонкам, травмировать человека, и в итоге он сам таким же может стать. В любой войне есть военные преступления по отношению к гражданским от каждой стороны. Но так вышло, что сама история о второй мировой наши размыли до такой степени, что неудобные вещи всегда замалчивались и скрывались. Хотя бы просто объяснили бы некоторым, что в войне не бывают только хорошие и только плохие, что не все люди желают воевать, даже если скормить им идеологию.

----------


## Traumerei

> В наше время тоже есть свои герои


 Да, но не такого масштаба.

----------


## Wasted

В победившей стране и так фашизм и диктатура, так что этот пункт отпадает.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Да, но не такого масштаба.


 Это кому как. О вкусах спорить не собираюсь. Да и посыл был не в этом.




> В победившей стране и так фашизм и диктатура, так что этот пункт отпадает.


 Не совсем. Здесь подразумевается конкретно гитлеровский фашизм, он несколько своеобразен. Насчёт ситуации в стране тут, думаю, многие согласятся, и я в том числе. Но дело в том, что посыл этого пункта заключался именно в том, что нет смысла предполагать о том, что жили бы лучше или хуже.

----------

